

Lead Developer/Entrepreneur Seeks Money Loving Apprentice - bZfrank

About me:<p>I am a lead developer at an established consulting firm and a co-founder of two semi-successful startups. My most recent startup is less than a year old and has revenue exceeding $60,000&#x2F;month.  Outside of my startup I primarily work on full-stack web development projects and quantitative finance projects in the domain of &#x27;low-frequency’ derivative trading. I like teaching and I like working hard.<p>What I need:<p>I have a number of projects that I don’t have time to do myself. Ranging from contract development gigs from clients, data mining projects, quantitative finance work, and of course startups.<p>What I offer:<p>- Knowledge:  I will mentor you and help you improve your development and startup skills<p>- Cash: Hourly and project based cash compensation DOE<p>- Opportunity:  Depending on the project an equity&#x2F;profit sharing model can be negotiated<p>About you:<p>- Smart and able to code<p>- Ambitious and excited about business opportunities<p>- Love thinking about discovering markets inefficiencies<p>- Want to start your own startup and&#x2F;or have already 
started a few
 - Autodidact<p>- Mischievous<p>Email me at: f.kovack@gmail.com
======
squonklabs
I'm sending you the email you're looking for right now.

------
rynes
Do you need a comma in your statement?

------
ch4ch4
Where are you located?

------
mattkc7
emailed and awaiting your reply!

------
dev-ious
emailed!

------
Focalise
also emailed!

